# SWITCH Carbon Fender



## iNSANE! (31. August 2005)

So, ich möchte jetzt mal eine Anleitung zum Bau meines bekannten Carbon Fenders geben dank dem ich schon von MARIOTTO in Garmisch angesprochen wurde   

Man benötigt dazu:

Carbon Matte (Modellbaubedarf)
2 Komponenten Harz ( " )

2 Bögen Overheadprojektorfolie, A4 (Schreibwarengeschäft)

Eine Laubsäge, doppelseitiges Paketklebeband, ein formbares Papperohr - so eines in dem z.B. Poster versendet werden. Oder ne Pringles Dose (auch lecker zum davor essen)

Ein Bogen A4 Papier.

Einen Verband





Man faltet nun zuerst das weisse A4 Papier in der Mitte um die Knickkante später als Spiegelachse zu benutzen.
Von dieser Kante aus zeichne ich mir nun in Form und Größe meines Wunsches entsprechend die eine, gespiegelte Hälfte meines zukünftigen Fenders.

Wenn mir die Form gefällt schneide ich das Papier aus, klappe es entlang der Faltkante auf und voir la - ich habe schon mal die Form für das "Blech".

Jetzt forme ich das "Pringles Rohr" oder vglbares auf die etwas "ovale" Form des Hinterbau Yokes (Reifendurchlauf) indem ich das Rohr etwas platt drücke.

Im nächsten Schritt mische ich das Harz laut angaben des Herstellers und gebe es auf meine Matte die etwa das Format habe sollte in dem sich später der Fender bewegt um weniger Verschnitt zu haben. (A5 ist gut)
Beide Seiten der Matte bedecke ich mit den Klarsichtfolien und streiche die Luft heraus. An den Rändern sollte kein Harz rauslaufen um ein verkleben mit der Form zu vermeiden.

Ich lege als EINE Folie auf meine Arbeitsfläche, lege dann das Carbon drauf, Harze das dann ein (SPARSAM!) und lege dann die zweite Folie darauf.

Den nun noch weichen enstandenen Verbundswerkstoff lege ich nun auf meine zur geformete (daher der ovale Radius!) Rolle und umwickle alles straff zusammen mit einem Verband z.B. - oder Tape oder was auch immer. 

Nach 48h ist aus dem weichen Harz dann die geformte Carbon Platte entstanden auf die ich dann meine Papierschablone auflege diese mit Tesa fixieren und mit der Laubsäge auschneiden. Dabei UNBEDINGT DEN RADIUS beachten!!!!! Damit die ovalisierte Platte auch dann in den Radius des Hinterbaus passt.

Nehmt unbedingt dünnes Carbon und nur EINE Lage um noch genug flex für die Anpassung mit dem Tape im Hinterbau zu haben!

Für Fragen kontaktiert mich einfach - für einen der die Schritte im Kopf hat ist das immer einfach - also zögert nicht!

FOTO:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/118638/cat/500/page/1


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2005)

Cool  

Ich hab mir einen aus Alu gebastellt.
Hab aber auch vorher an Carbon gedacht.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (31. August 2005)

Insane: Erstmal vielen Dank für deinen Aufwand! Absoluter Hammer und echt ne gute Beschreibung.
Ich werd das mal in nächster Zeit in Angriff nehmen, auch wenn meine handwerklichen Skills extrem begrenzt sind.
Werd dir mal berichten und sicher einige Fragen stellen.

Gruß

Numinisflo.


----------



## schlappmacher (1. September 2005)

Schöne Anleitung, sauber  

Wie ist der "Fender" denn am Hinterbau befestigt?

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## iNSANE! (1. September 2005)

Der Fender wird hochprofessionell mittels high modular composite fiber reinforced adhesive double sided carpet tape fixiert.

oder...Tesa Teppichklebeband   

P.S. Der Heutige Eurobike Tag hat mich total irre gemacht mit den ganzen Carbon - Fachbegriff - Gematsche...


----------



## schlappmacher (2. September 2005)

Ja sauber, wenn's hält, prima Sache 

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Oktober 2005)

Servus,
Wollte mal fragen, ob das wirklich so gut hält mit dem doppelseitigem Klebeband?
Wenn da genügend Dreck am Start ist, dann fällt die ganze Geschichte doch ab, oder?

@Jörg: Grüße erstmal, haste bei Dir auch den Fender mit dem Klebeband befestigt?

Hätte gerne eine andere Lösung, z.B. Schrauben oder Kabelbinder


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Oktober 2005)

Hält SUPER! Wenn die FOrm des Fenders stimmt und man beide Oberflächen sauber entfettet. Der Dreck der dann kommt "kriecht" dann nicht dazwischen. Hab die Saison 3 mal das Tape gewechselnt - und in Wildbad am We hats auch gehalten - das sollte alle Zweifel verstummen lassen.

Schrauben? Wie denn??? Bohren???

Kabelbinde? Scheuern nur - wenn Dir aber was gutes einfällt - nur zu! Das bringt alle weiter!

Gruß, iNSANE!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2005)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> Wollte mal fragen, ob das wirklich so gut hält mit dem doppelseitigem Klebeband?
> Wenn da genügend Dreck am Start ist, dann fällt die ganze Geschichte doch ab, oder?
> 
> ...




Hab meinen zum einem mit doppelseitigen Klebeband geklebt und dann aber noch 2 Kabelbinder  zur Befestigung verwendet.

G.


----------

